# Balancing Midi orchestra



## kfirpr (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi 
I use several libraries and need some advise on mixing.
My main libraries are: Cinebrass, Spitfire Percussions, Albion1+3, and some other libraries like Sample Modeling brass and Lass.
When I compose a track I usally create FX channel for reverb and send all dry libraries to it like Lass and SM.
With spitfire audio I don't use Reverb.
I also put reverb on the master channel with impulse response, like Reverbrate with M7 Impulse responses.

The result is good however I have couple of questions:
1. Is this workflow ok?

2. When it comes to panning do I need to do something? as I understand Spitfire is already in the right position in terms of panning, of course I play with the mics to blend it better. Do I need to play with panning? I try to use VSS but couple of the instruments sound "phased" and unnatural. Do I need to create seperate track for each instruments regarding VSS?

3.How can I understand which frequencies are fighting in the mix in order to change the EQ. I use monitors should I use also Headphones. is there a proper way od doing it?

I would really appreciate any help!


----------



## Per Lichtman (Feb 10, 2013)

@kfirpr If you are using VSS, did you look at the section on panning pre-panned samples yet?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4ahMvOoAR4


----------



## Jimbo 88 (Feb 10, 2013)

One of the best tips I have ever heard is... find a recording that you really like, drop it in your DAW, then A/B it and try to match your song with the recording. There really is no perfect workflow, just do what works.

I do not like the idea of using headphones, but getting a perfect listening/mixing environment is not easy either. So treat the listening area you have as best you can, become familiar with your speakers and jump in.

After all that, get someone else to mix your music every chance you have.


----------



## playz123 (Feb 10, 2013)

Re. reverb and an orchestral template etc. have a look at Alex Pfeffer's excellent video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PQBn6DCVgs

and note how he sets up Spaces.


And in the VSS tutorial that Per referenced, you'll note that Gabriel doesn't cover Input Offset, but based on your question, you'll want to explore that VSS feature as well.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Feb 10, 2013)

With the exception of Sample Modeling, everything else you mentioned is pre-panned for you.


----------



## playz123 (Feb 10, 2013)

Peter Alexander @ Sun Feb 10 said:


> With the exception of Sample Modeling, everything else you mentioned is pre-panned for you.



Which is exactly why the OP needs to know about Input Offset if he's using VSS.


----------



## Per Lichtman (Feb 10, 2013)

@playz123 Did I link to a tutorial without input offset? Shoot - I forgot I got that one from the manual, apparently. Mea culpa.


----------



## kfirpr (Feb 11, 2013)

Silly me
Iv'e started to read the manual of VSS


----------



## kfirpr (Feb 11, 2013)

The manual looks kinda complicated (for me) can someone please explain me how the cancel the early reflection in the send reverb like in Valhalla true verb or liquidsonics reverberate?
What exactly is the input offset?


----------



## Per Lichtman (Feb 11, 2013)

The closest you can get to canceling the early reflections is to bring their slider all the way down (the one on the far right).

Input offset is used to center the stereo signal before you start panning it. If you get the settings right, then it will work almost as if your input signal had been panned center to start with. While nothing is perfect, it really does make a big difference.


----------



## kfirpr (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi Thanks Per


I just saw that there is presets for each libraryand each patch in the last version VSS, is this mean I dont have to do this tedious input offset, if so its totaly worth it.

btw in valahalla room there is a "early" section Do this mean I can just turn it all down?

http://www.valhalladsp.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/ValhallaRoom_V1_1_02.png (http://www.valhalladsp.com/wp-content/u ... 1_1_02.png)


----------



## Per Lichtman (Feb 11, 2013)

@kfirpr Yes, you only need to use the Early Reflections from one of the two. Listen to the one you like better and turn them down (or off) in the other.

I'll check the presets when Gabriel sends me the new version sometime in the next few days.


----------



## playz123 (Feb 11, 2013)

Presets in VSS are the same as presets in other software. Sometimes they are sufficient, but not all the time. So it's still suggested that one learn about Input Offset. It's simple to adjust, and personally I don't consider it to be tedious at all. And there aren't presets for every single library or instrument you may wish to use either.


----------

